# 2011 Caad 8



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone have real world pictures? Weights? Etc. Very intrigued with this bike. I really like the paint job on the white, and it now has BB30. I'll realistically end up with a Ano Black CAAD 10, BUT.........something about the CAAD8 keeps me looking at it.


----------

